# Chuck Norris



## Jokkerino (14. August 2007)

Wieder mal ein wahloser Thread von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier kommen die Chuck Norris witze rein^^
Chuck Norris liest keine Bücher: Er starrt sie so lange an, bis sie ihm freiwillig sagen was er wissen will.
chuck norris kann einen stuhl hoch heben wo er drauf sitzt.
Chuck Norris hat bis unendlich gezählt und das 2 malPleased


----------



## Szyslak (14. August 2007)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ch...witze&meta=

Hf, /close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Durchsuch mal den WoW Witze Thread da findest irgendwann ne Seite mit massig Chuck Norris Witzen......


----------



## Amarillo (14. August 2007)

Chuck Norris Witze sind schon lange nicht mehr witzig und finden Ingame nur noch im Brachlandchat ihr dasein!


----------



## Topperharly (14. August 2007)

cuck norris suxx. mcgyver is cooler^^ der bau aus einer nadel und streihholzkiste einen raketenwerfer.


----------



## Ahnron (14. August 2007)

Also ich finde Chuck Norris witze einfach nur geil,... wie die damals ''in'' waren, gabs die plötzlich auf jedem Server, soger RP^^

Wenn Chuck Norris ins Wasser geht wird er nicht nass, sondern das Wasser wird Chuck.



> mcgyver is cooler^^ der bau aus einer nadel und streihholzkiste einen raketenwerfer.


Kennt ihr die Simpsons Folge zu Mc gyver... zu geil^^


----------



## Thront (14. August 2007)

mc gyver is der held


----------



## Isegrim (14. August 2007)

http://chucknorrisfacts.com/ *gähn*


----------



## Topperharly (15. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> http://chucknorrisfacts.com/ *gähn*



da stimm ich dir zu.... zock wer bf2? da gibts einen super mcgyverjoke. einfach bei youtube "bf mine part 3" eingeben^^ aber das nur so am rande *pfeift und geht weg*


----------



## Thront (15. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






aber mir werden die chuck norris witze auch langsam öde......


----------



## Pomela (15. August 2007)

geile Tabelle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja.. mein Favourit war: CN hat "Blau & Schlau" gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahnron (16. August 2007)

50% der Leute die Chuck Norris Witze cool finden fragen sich jetzt: ''Das ist Chuck Norris???'' 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (16. August 2007)

naja.. ich habe ihn sofort erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thethinker (16. August 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> da stimm ich dir zu.... zock wer bf2? da gibts einen super mcgyverjoke. einfach bei youtube "bf mine part 3" eingeben^^ aber das nur so am rande *pfeift und geht weg*



Ich find das nicht witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (17. August 2007)

thethinker schrieb:


> Ich find das nicht witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 ich schon^^ mc gayver baut aus einer panzerfaust und einem jeap einen t-90 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## artumes (17. August 2007)

Wissenswertes über Chuck Norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*klick*

*klick2*


----------



## Téoden.II (30. August 2007)

Lebt der typ und seine witze immernoch??! ich find die mal lustig aber wenn ich 3 mal den gleichen höre fang ich an mich zu langweilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (31. August 2007)

tut mir leid, eure visionen zu zerstören, aber:

* Chuck Norris ist ein alternder Actionstar, der aus unerfindlichen Gründen von der Internetjugend wie ein Gott verehrt wird
* Chuck Norris ist zu einem Roundhouse-Kick gar nicht mehr imstande (Osteoporose)
* Wenn Chuck Norris von einem Auto angefahren wird, muß er ins Krankenhaus
* Chuck Norris liest gerne Flaubert und schätzt auch Julian Barnes’ kluge Flaubert-Essays
* Wenn Chuck Norris auf Bärenjagd geht, bleibt er lieber zuhause
* Chuck Norris hat in einer Reihe von Schrottfilmen mitgespielt, die heute alle zurecht vergessen sind
* Chuck Norris ist auch nicht größer ausgestattet als viele andere Herren untenrum
* Einmal hat Chuck Norris bei den Dreharbeiten zu einem Schrottfilm tatsächlich jemandem einen Roundhouse-Kick verpaßt – einem Statisten, versehentlich. Der Mann verklagte Chuck Norris auf Schmerzensgeld und bekam natürlich recht und viele, viele tausend Dollar von Chuck Norris
* Chuck Norris ist auf seine alten Tage religiös geworden und leugnet sogar die Evolution (Depp)
* Wenn Chuck Norris direkt in die Sonne blickt, erblindet er
* Chuck Norris hat den ganzen Trubel um seine Person gründlich satt
* Wenn Chuck Norris ins Wasser fällt, zappelt er herum und schreit wie ein Mädchen (Nichtschwimmer)
* Chuck Norris hat längst die Freude am Töten verloren


Und in Wahrheit sieht er so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (31. August 2007)

Chuck Norris? PFFF ihr habt keine Ahnung der wahre killer ist Tary Tate!!


----------



## shadow24 (31. August 2007)

Jester~ schrieb:


> tut mir leid, eure visionen zu zerstören, aber:
> 
> * Chuck Norris liest gerne Flaubert und schätzt auch Julian Barnes’ kluge Flaubert-Essays


woher weisst du das?
* Chuck Norris ist auch nicht größer ausgestattet als viele andere Herren untenrum
[/QUOTE]
und woher weisst du DAS?????
* Chuck Norris hat längst die Freude am Töten verloren
[/QUOTE]
nachdem er das hier liest(und das wird er), bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher...


----------



## Shady88 (31. August 2007)

Chuck Norris = imba


Jester~ = wäre gerne imba


----------



## Dogar (31. August 2007)

Chuck Norris ist langweilig.

Seine Auftritte als Katze des Hausmeisters (mrs. Norris) in Harry Potter war auch nicht das ware.
Die einzigste gute Szene war wie er sich versteinern lies.


----------



## Jester~ (31. August 2007)

das mit den büchern weiß, ich weil er öfters in meiner bibliothek ist und genau siese bücher liest...
tja und zum anderen... ich war mit ihm in vietnam! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und nein ich wäre nicht gern imba :> weil das wort ist irgendwie total... dumm.


----------



## Szyslak (8. November 2007)

Sorry fürs Thread rezzen, aber an alle Chuck Norris Fans:

http://www.rexbin.com/giochi/tchaqui.nouris.world.php

Wer das nicht kennt, muss es spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel ist GENIAL xD


----------



## Besieger (8. November 2007)

Pfft Chuck Norris 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



King of Pain


----------



## luXz (10. April 2008)

chuck norris witze find mich mit den pala witzen die geilsten^^
am besten:
"Sido fragete einst wer Chuck Norris sei, seitdem trägt er ne' Maske"

edit: geiler link das spiel is geil!^^


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

ich möchte mehr vietnam filme mit chuck! aber ohne botox is das nicht mehr möglich....


----------



## Merlinia (19. April 2008)

chuk norris witze sind geil, 

Wenn Chuk Norris ins Wasser fällt werd er zwar nicht nass, aber das Wasser wird chuk Norris...
Wenn Chuck Norris mit einenm Mann Schläft liegt das nicht daran dass er schwul ist, sondern daran das er jede Frau dieses Planeten schon hatte, und zwar 2 mal..
Chuck Norris ist seit mehreren Jahren tot, der Tod traut sich nur noch nicht es ihm zu sagen...


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2008)

ja ja die Chuck Norris Witze die man immer wieder im Allgemeinchat in Kara liest  *gähn*


----------

